# Bead hoppers



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I'm in washington state. We use almost all paper face tape on beads. In all your guys pro opinions. Who makes the best bead hopper ? I currently have the PLACOR red one. It works well, but was wondering if there's one better. I also have mud heads, but I don't use them. Just not my style !


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bump. I am a bit keen on using a hopper with TTmud set bead.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Usg hopper is the best I've used close the lid you dont have to clean it everyday just spray off the bottom and your good .but I think the tube with a mud head is quicker. Just my opinion though


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I think it's the tube I can't get use to. Maybe I'll try it on my angle box. And USG is that the tall green one ? My tool supply quoted me 75$ for that one. Does that sound about rite ?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes thats about the right price


----------

